# Holmes/Zimmer interview



## gsilbers (Dec 29, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## theheresy (Dec 29, 2009)

interesting..thanks for posting.

anyone else notice that it seems like Hans Zimmer got plastic surgery or a little face tightening, either that or he's wearing makeup or something...something about his face looks plastic not to mention he's starting to look old.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 29, 2009)

I liked the score. Not at all what I expected, but a different sound and it worked for the character. Funny that he says he stayed away from Elgar and Vaughan Williams, when that's what I was hoping to hear. (Not that he's ever written anything like that.) 

Best thing about the score was that my friend Oso got his first Music Editor credit!


----------



## nikolas (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't give a dime about Hans face...

But the music in this youtube video sounds cool. And it's probably the first time I imagine I will enjoy music by Hans... I'll probably see the movie, so you'll hear more from me about this!


----------



## Justus (Dec 29, 2009)

an addition to Hans' interview:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F6ad1MIpfY&feature=related


----------



## mjc (Dec 30, 2009)

theheresy @ Wed Dec 30 said:


> interesting..thanks for posting.
> 
> anyone else notice that it seems like Hans Zimmer got plastic surgery or a little face tightening, either that or he's wearing makeup or something...something about his face looks plastic not to mention he's starting to look old.



I definitely reckon he's had some botox :? 

I agree that who gives a rats about his face...but c'mon Hans, you didn't have to go THAT show biz on us! Us composers are meant to be graceful agers 8)


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 30, 2009)

I liked a lot the score homes. Very original and added a lot to the film.


----------

